# Mk6 GLI 2016 Rear Brake Pad Replacement



## JagerHulk (Nov 12, 2015)

unfortunately for me, i have a looming rear pad replacement necessary at 16000 miles  rotors are etched and rusty around the hat so looks like they need replaced as well,
my question since i cant seem to find any information or diagram (youtube , here , internet...) on whether they are the screw back type or simply push back type (looks like they are VW_AG TRW calipers?) i haven't disassembled and looked yet in the interest of running into a problem (not having the screw back adapter available or any device to retract them by obd if thats even possible or necessary)

the dealerships around where i reside are all thieves and liars as far as im concerned save for 1 but id never let them touch the vehicle.

any insight or guidance would be much appreciated, other owners etc. or someone who has done the job previously, 

i know its a N0oB question , i am a quite capable mechanic(by necessity) and can usually do a 4 wheel brake job (car, truck, and heavy truck) in about and hour or less,

but this would be my first dive into this specific vehicle and im very apprehensive for some reason :facepalm: thinking about doing the job half cocked and envisioning ramming into a wall in flames because brakes...

Thanks!

and excuse my neanderthalish formatting and grammar as i type with the two fist method


----------



## 1172482 (Dec 22, 2015)

JagerHulk said:


> unfortunately for me, i have a looming rear pad replacement necessary at 16000 miles  rotors are etched and rusty around the hat so looks like they need replaced as well,
> my question since i cant seem to find any information or diagram (youtube , here , internet...) on whether they are the screw back type or simply push back type (looks like they are VW_AG TRW calipers?) i haven't disassembled and looked yet in the interest of running into a problem (not having the screw back adapter available or any device to retract them by obd if thats even possible or necessary)
> 
> the dealerships around where i reside are all thieves and liars as far as im concerned save for 1 but id never let them touch the vehicle.
> ...


Push and turn. Especially if you take the caliper off and the piston has two notches in it for the tool to sit in as you twist. Don't forget that e brake!


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

JagerHulk said:


> unfortunately for me, i have a looming rear pad replacement necessary at 16000 miles  rotors are etched and rusty around the hat so looks like they need replaced as well,
> my question since i cant seem to find any information or diagram (youtube , here , internet...) on whether they are the screw back type or simply push back type (looks like they are VW_AG TRW calipers?) i haven't disassembled and looked yet in the interest of running into a problem (not having the screw back adapter available or any device to retract them by obd if thats even possible or necessary)
> 
> the dealerships around where i reside are all thieves and liars as far as im concerned save for 1 but id never let them touch the vehicle.
> ...


Hi Jager,

I replaced my rear pads a while ago. I had to use a special tool to push and turn the piston. You can NOT just push the piston. Like the other guy said, don't activate the e-brake. I'm sure an auto parts store may let you borrow the tool. 

Mike












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JagerHulk (Nov 12, 2015)

*GLI Brake Bedlam!*

gentlemen

thanks alot for the answers and advice, ive got the tool on order as soon as its here ill pickup the parts from the local fence (dealership) , with left and right turn threads
(i suspect they wouldn't make it easy :banghead: ) 

im going to attempt to pressure flush the brake system and bleed as well, apologies for the late response :thumbup: i have noted the parking brake should be off , and wheels chocked (ive been practicing quickly swinging my legs out from under the car -just in case..., my neighbors must think im insane lol) :screwy:


----------

